# 30-06 Ranger ??????



## matt25_71744 (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi I bought a 30-06 Ranger Winchester 1 year ago for $125, I have been trying to figure out a little about it for a while; but I can't find anything. It doesn't have a model number on it, just 30- 06 Springfeild Ranger. 
I would appreciate any information that I can get. Thanks!!!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The ranger was the winchester modle 70 action and barrel with a plain or less less attractive wood. Very simular if not the same as the win 670.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

bought one for my little brother in .243, his was a push feed bolt with a drop plate, birch stock with no checkering. I picked it up used but for much more then you paid! sounds like you got a deal. his had minor scratches so i stripped it & did a hand rubbed oil finish on it, floated the barrel & did some bedding. Dang fine little rifle.


----------



## jim21 (May 25, 2006)

I had one in the early '70s in 30-06.You got yourself a nice rifle there.I never had any problems with mine. 8)


----------

